# Super rare Diamond Eye Betta!!!!!!



## chargers505

I think that aquastar is one of the best better breeder on Aquabid. He has some of the most beautiful bettas I've ever seen. But I don't think I've seen anything as unique as his latest betta for sale.... a diamond eyes betta. WOW!! JUST....WOW!!! :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


































http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1294196911


----------



## toledoll

That's one intense fish. He reminds me of a figurine. He's going to make someone a very happy pet owner.


----------



## Bettas143

WOW he looks like he has power. Then he tries to hypnotize you to buy him lol.


----------



## AngelicScars

It's just odd looking. :|


----------



## tsoto80

I dont like the eyes :-?


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow amazing but i think that betta might have something wrong with him. Im hoping to be wrong.

Do you guys think he could see?


----------



## small fry

That is sorta freaky. I hope it can see.


----------



## MrVampire181

He's gonna go blind.


----------



## Adastra

The fish is a cull. His finnage isn't anything special, especially the wonky anal fin and if he isn't blind already, he's on his way.


----------



## bettalover2033

the poor betta is really beautiful and its sad its really a cull


----------



## Adastra

Yeah, definitely *not* a good candidate for breeding. Fish like this make me wish breeders would quit trying to make dragons with thicker iridescence and more spread--it just leads to blind, poor quality fish. These breeders should really be focusing on improving the health, quality, and form of their fish, not making poor quality gimmick fish.


----------



## cesitlie95

he looks a bit robot-like


----------



## Sweeda88

He scares me. I also agree he looks like he's blind/on his way to being blind. Poor guy. I want to take him home and give him a nice tank with no sharp objects.


----------



## bettalover2033

i agree


----------



## scootshoot

Adastra said:


> Yeah, definitely *not* a good candidate for breeding. Fish like this make me wish breeders would quit trying to make dragons with thicker iridescence and more spread--it just leads to blind, poor quality fish. These breeders should really be focusing on improving the health, quality, and form of their fish, not making poor quality gimmick fish.


These breeders are in it for the $$$$, nothing more nothing less. Guarantee some poor fish hobbyist will buy this gimmick for 25 to 30 plus bucks.


----------



## Dragonlady

It looks like the fish has metallic over the eye, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Creat

One of my males has his dragon spread into one of his eyes partially so far it hasent hindered him but I do think he cant see as well out of it as the others and doesnt respond to movement that well on that side. I cant imagine what that fish is seeing.


----------



## monroe0704

scootshoot said:


> These breeders are in it for the $$$$, nothing more nothing less. Guarantee some poor fish hobbyist will buy this gimmick for 25 to 30 plus bucks.


Actually some poor fish hobbyist will buy it for $50 bidding and $100 buy it now! The price alone draws attention of those who don't know....


----------



## peaches3221

he's weird looking!


----------



## dragonfair

Ouch! He looks like he has cataracts...


----------



## fishman12

Looks wierd.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello

I have a dragon plakat with eyes like this; I got him at a petstore. He can see fine, though.


----------



## fflores

That is exactly what im looking for... minus the eye problem


----------



## MrVampire181

fflores said:


> That is exactly what im looking for... minus the eye problem


 My current line is of the same color, not as heavy of a mettalic, much better in the fins and definately not the eye problem.

This reminds me of a pair of white bettas that sold for $200 on AB. They had amazing color but...well....crappy fins. Any IBC member, dedicated breeder, or just a plain old betta lover can tell this fish should not be sold. I like his fins (not the anal) and the color but the dragon scaling isn't even (major fault) and of course the anal fin is just BLECK!!


----------



## Luimeril

i said it on UB, and i'll say it again, he isn't anything special. sure, he looks cool, with his amazing blue dragon scales and deep red finnage, but his anal fin is wonky, and his eyes are horrid. the part not covered in that strange shine's a stunning blue, but he's either blind, or going blind. :/ not something a breeder wants at all. neat pet, though.


----------



## Duncan13

He's probably just has this weird blindness . It saddens me that people try to make money off of abnormal fish.


----------



## baylee767

Most breeders cull defaults like this, not charge hundreds of dollars for a result of poor breeding. "Diamond eyed Betta! Certain to give you plenty of deformed fry!"


----------



## Luimeril

baylee767 said:


> Most breeders cull defaults like this, not charge hundreds of dollars for a result of poor breeding. "Diamond eyed Betta! Certain to give you plenty of deformed fry!"


IF he can even see to spawn. :<


----------



## crezelda

Luimeril said:


> IF he can even see to spawn. :<



Well... if you have a very ugly, and very lonely female... 
hey, everyone needs love lol

seriously, deformities allways happen when you breed for extreme traits, look at dogs. Hopefully this will be baught as a pet, and not a breeder.

edit, also its kinda funny it started as " omg look how awesome this is" to " ew what a freak"


----------



## Lion Mom

dragonfair said:


> Ouch! He looks like he has cataracts...


That was my first thought as well!


----------



## FishyFriend1

aww, i think you guys need to lays off of the poor fish... its not like he could help having and "eye problem". I agree, i hope he is sold as pet who will be taken care of, and i agree that breeders are only in it for the money. 

i for one think that he has beautiful color, and to me all betta's fins are beautiful. If i was looking into buying an aquabid fish (which i won't) i would buy him so that i could give him a better home.

(sorry for the long rant)

To me, i think his eye makes him unique. Many of you are saying "oh hes not perfect or that he going to be blind or useless" but if your kid was born blind would you call him useless? 

This is why i take care of bettas. because i see them as living creatures and they deserve a life just as good as ours.


----------



## sayurasem

chillax people.. its just a little mutation.
all you guys forget that fancy bettas are mutation from a plakat.

-who knows how veiltails feels like when it has super long fins and cant swim very fast?
-who knows how doubletails feels like when it has an extra fins poping out?


----------



## FishyFriend1

^ +1000000000000000000


----------



## 1fish2fish

Long fins don't impede quality of life.


----------



## Creat

I think the argument is that the dragon over the eye might not impede upon its quality of life... I have a fish with this "disability" and he acts like he can see just fine although it only covers his pupils and 2/3 of his eye.


----------



## Jupiter

Eee...that just looks really creepy to me. :shock:

Hopefully, if he is having problems with sight, whoever buys him and give him a good home.


----------



## baylee767

I wasn't angry at the Betta for being born with an eye problem... I was angry at the breeder. He should have known enough to put "Sold as pet only" Or something like that in the description. Because breeding him will be really hard and the female might sense his problem and beat him up, and if he manages to get fry they might have this problem and then a new line of "diamond eyed" Bettas start up on aquabid... all the fish suffering because of their eye problems.

All this because a dumb breeder didn't care enough for his fish.


----------



## scootshoot

chargers505 said:


> *I think that aquastar is one of the best better breeder on Aquabid.* He has some of the most beautiful bettas I've ever seen. But I don't think I've seen anything as unique as his latest betta for sale.... a diamond eyes betta. WOW!! JUST....WOW!!! :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1294196911


Uhh No. If "Aquastar" is trying to make bucks off this specimen, he is one of the Worst Breeders on Aquabid.


----------



## DormDrax

scootshoot said:


> Uhh No. If "Aquastar" is trying to make bucks off this specimen, he is one of the Worst Breeders on Aquabid.


Notice how this person never posted again? 

I bet it was Aquastar stalking to sell... 

Mmm was kinda a fun thread to read while listening to 'Dame Shirley Bassey's 'Diamonds Are Forever' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE7OHxIuXpM (Best Remix of the song)

*Coughs* 

Serious face... I don't see the appeal from a photoshop stand point I can easily suspect that the pupils were brightened up to give that 'SPARKLE'. With the surrounding lighting I just don't see how those bright eyes are so... bright! It... it frightens me! XD


----------



## scootshoot

Agree w/ Drax. How many times does this board get Aquabid links? I wager it's slim to none. The poster of this thread (based on his mere silence to his thread alone) is most likely "Aquastars" alt account here and used this board to get more traffic to his auction.


----------



## 1fish2fish

Aquastar is a great breeder. He's put out some amazing fish over the years.

That said. Almost all the thai breeders on aquabid run fish farms. This is their lively hood and they will sell any fish they think is sellable and will market them to make them seem more 'rare' or unique. It is up to us (the consumer) to educate ourselves on which fish are worth the price and which are not.

I know many of you are young and haven't had a chance to take an ethics class yet so let me give you a little tutorial 

There is what is called "Ethical Relativism".. basically it means we cannot judge others based on their culture or lively hood since we cannot fully understand their culture (coming from a different culture). 

So when you say this breeder is horrible and should not breed, etc so on and so forth. Remember. This is a different culture your dealing with. A culture where animals might not be viewed as highly as some other cultures and a culture where selling these fish is how food is put on the table.

Yes it is unfortunate that these fish are being marketed as great specimens but keep in mind your not dealing with a hobbyist breeder here.


----------



## FishyFriend1

Its just sad how betta get treated so unlike other fish. But by saying that im not saying people give other fish good homes, because lots of fish homes are terrible.

Im just saying people don't care as much for bettas as they do other fish


----------



## chargers505

scootshoot said:


> Agree w/ Drax. How many times does this board get Aquabid links? I wager it's slim to none. The poster of this thread (based on his mere silence to his thread alone) is most likely "Aquastars" alt account here and used this board to get more traffic to his auction.


First of all, Aquastar barely speaks english. Secondly, I've bought many many bettas from him and the quality of his fishes are second to none. And just to prove you guys wrong...look at one of his many bettas for sale and tell me that, that;s not pure quality.


----------



## baylee767

Sorry to sound rant-ish

Just.. I don't know much about his other fish. It's this specific fish I'm talking about.

I'd be just fine with it if in the description he put that this betta should only be a pet and if he didn't charge so much. This eye thing just looks like a bad problem that could affect the Bettas vision... I've only done a little research on dragons, but I know that sometimes too much of the uh... I think it's iridescense... can sometimes get formed over the eye and make the Betta blind. That is a bad trait to pass down, therefore it should be mentioned that he's not for breeding.

I hope that a non-breeder got him.


----------



## FloridaBettas239

That's a good looking fish, the anal fin isn't perfect. But he holds his finage way better than any store betta. He has good balance on the finage tho, and if he couldn't see he wouldn't be flaring for Kit from aquastar. He is flaring for the camera while there's another betta beside him.
I seen this fish on AB a week ago and emailed Kit, he stated to me it was the dragon type scaling of the fish, but his eyes are like that. So it makes it shiny like a diamond.
The first long fin betta is said to come from a mutation so just because he has eyes like that don't mean it's a cull. They even have red eye bettas out there now days..


----------



## monroe0704

So is this guy's eyes bad or are they ok... ? I'd think about bidding on him, but I don't want to pass a defect down that could blind fry..


----------



## 1fish2fish

His eyes are fine but he has a LOT of scale issues and mediocre fins


----------



## shinybetta

1fish2fish said:


> His eyes are fine but he has a LOT of scale issues and mediocre fins


Yep. He looks cool, but he has fin issues. He would be nice as a pet or for an experienced breeder who could get something good out of him. And even then it would take a couple gens to fix the problems.


----------



## bettalover2033

monroe0704 said:


> So is this guy's eyes bad or are they ok... ? I'd think about bidding on him, but I don't want to pass a defect down that could blind fry..


looking at the center of his eye, he looks like he can see fine


----------



## RainbowIsland

His colors are very bright and beautiful.


----------



## FloridaBettas239

I don't think he has scale issues, He is just a marble, Dragon 
The only thing is he doesn't have good finage.


----------



## AngelicScars

Bumping an OLD thread, but I wanted to mention that I saw a "diamond eye" dragon at Petsmart. He was still there yesterday, I don't think he'll be bought. :-( He is clearly blind though, the way he swims and all. It's sad because he is a pretty very light blue dragon too.


----------



## fishman12

Yup. It's just for the looks.


----------



## dramaqueen

What does a "diamond eye" look like?


----------



## Lion Mom

dramaqueen said:


> What does a "diamond eye" look like?



Ugly - IMO! The dragon scales grow over the eyes. I't my understanding that they are blind. :-(


----------



## fishman12

chargers505 said:


> I think that aquastar is one of the best better breeder on Aquabid. He has some of the most beautiful bettas I've ever seen. But I don't think I've seen anything as unique as his latest betta for sale.... a diamond eyes betta. WOW!! JUST....WOW!!! :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1294196911


 DQ- This


----------



## BrookeGrace

Lion Mom said:


> Ugly - IMO! The dragon scales grow over the eyes. I't my understanding that they are blind. :-(


That was gonna be my question as to whether they can see or not! Sad.


----------



## Luimeril

poor babies. blind bettas need special care. sure, they can swim about, but most people don't know how to care for them. Theo would have been dead long ago if he were with anyone but me. i know how to make him feel secure. i don't move his decor around, so he knows where to dart if he feels scared. he knows where to go for food. i'd adopt or buy any blind betta i find, if i had the room for him/her.


----------



## dramaqueen

Luimeril said:


> poor babies. blind bettas need special care. sure, they can swim about, but most people don't know how to care for them. Theo would have been dead long ago if he were with anyone but me. i know how to make him feel secure. i don't move his decor around, so he knows where to dart if he feels scared. he knows where to go for food. i'd adopt or buy any blind betta i find, if i had the room for him/her.


So would I! I have a special place in my heart for blind animals. I guess it's because I have my own vision problems. I still think my cellophane has vision problems. He seems to be able to chase food that is falling but he kind of snaps at food in his feeding ring and misses half the time. 
So with a diamond eye the scales actually grow over the eyes?


----------



## Neil D

I've seen white 'platinum' bettas at my LFS with one eye like that, and one normal. I'm sure 'diamond eye' means BLIND! :-( he is beautiful to me at least..


----------



## copperarabian

I always wondered how blind bettas flare still, maybe this guy can still see a little.


----------



## fishman12

Maybe they are just like *Random flare!*


----------

